# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  am i going overboard with crickets?

## froggymatt

alrighty then...i need all of your advice. am i going overboard with this whole cricket thing? i have 3 cricket tubs. two are being fed earthworm fish food and the other is being fed brine shrimp flake food. all  get oranges and vegi scraps. is this overboard? theese crickets are used to feed 5 cuban tree frogs.

----------


## John Clare

It sounds alright to me.  Why would it be overboard?

----------


## froggymatt

because i am only feeding 5 cuban tree frogs.

----------

